# Thirty Two Forecast Boots..What Do You Think Of Them?



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I never knew 32 made high quality boots.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

If you like them and they are comfortable why do you care what anybody else thinks? Thats all that matters, as long as you dont feel like you got ripped off price wise its all good..


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Who does make high quality boots then?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Alot of people hate 32... I have their Prion boots and I love them. LOADS above my old DC's. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another pair of 32 boots. Dont feel like you got some crappy boots. 32 makes boots that fit me best and if people hate them, well good thing they dont have to wear them then. How do you like them? Maybe I will get them for my next set.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

JRD said:


> Alot of people hate 32... I have their Prion boots and I love them. LOADS above my old DC's. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another pair of 32 boots. Dont feel like you got some crappy boots. 32 makes boots that fit me best and if people hate them, well good thing they dont have to wear them then. How do you like them? Maybe I will get them for my next set.


They're a lot comfier than my old boots and they have a lot more features, like STI foam. They're also really stiff, some of the stiffest 32 makes, which I need to get used to.


----------



## vandal (Jun 1, 2007)

I have one pair from 2006, they are very comfortable...for me (as boot fitting is very specific).
They advertised them as the stiffest available back then.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

32 boots seem to get lots of love on all the forums


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I got the 32 Lashed this season and I enjoy them, my old 32s served me well and I loved them!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

32 are very polar when it comes to opinions. People either complain that they fall apart in one season or they say they are the lightest and most comfortable boots they've ever had. :dunno:

I've never worn 32's, but if you like them and you got a good price, enjoy.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i have a set of 32 prospects love em to death. thats the thing you have to realize everyone is different. there is always someone who will bash on what you have. there are people who hate burton there are people who hate k2 there are people who hate ride its all personal preference. if it suits you then dont worry its good stuff. in the future if you already bought it and like it why post a review type thread.


----------

